# Tom Hunter Ex-R/O



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

I am posting this here in case some of Tom's former colleages and shipmates don't read the Shipmates Remembered Forum and may not know that he died earlier this week.

Tom Hunter was a Marconi R/O in the late 1940s and '50s then a shore technician with them at Marconi's East Ham depot. He eventually became the Depot Manager there and then the Sales and Service manager for Southern England. 

His funeral service is arranged for 11.30 am, Friday 10th September, in Wickford, Essex, burial at 1.00 to 1.15 pm in Brentwood followed by lunch in Brentwood at 1.45 pm also in Brentwood. 

Please send me a PM if you require the contact details.
__________________


----------

